# Schutzhund in Atlanta



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

I searched but could not find any recommendations for clubs in the Atlanta area.

Thanks.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.southmetroatl.com/

http://chattahoocheeschutzhundclub.net/

http://www.google.com/search?q=Schutzhun...ex=&startPage=1


----------



## upinya (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.coalmtn.com/


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

http://www.risingstarworkingdogclub.com/

VERY nice facility and people, don't know if they have a helper at the moment though.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Also, http://www.gasaonline.com/id15.html and another, http://www.negaschutzhund.com/.

Atlanta area has plenty of clubs so that you can find one that really suits you.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

I did a Google search, but I meant clubs that folks on here did had experience with. Looking for feedback from forum members.

Thanks, y'all for the help!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Well, South Metro is very active and successful in titling dogs.

Rising Star has a wonderful facility, I like Beverly and Denise. You would want to see if they have a helper though.

I have a friend who is a member of Chattahoochee and I have been out there. Seems to be a good, supportive group.


----------



## OllieGSD (Feb 21, 2007)

http://chattahoocheeschutzhundclub.net/


Tracy is the best. He came out to our club for our helper Certifaction training. 

Good luck


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

I've attended seminars at their club facility with several of their club members. I'll second TERRIFIC facility and people. I believe they are training a new helper(s).


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

